# Decision needs to be made ASAP - need help!



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey everyone! 

My puppy, Beau, is 3 months old. He can sit, lay, and shake (also - roll over, but i still have to move the treat over him). He can sit and lay with just hand signals, too. But he seems to only be able to do it in the house, with no other dogs nearby. If our other dogs get nearby he completely forgets what he's supposed to be doing. I want him to reliably do it, regardless of distractions. (he's been doing sit/lay since 7weeks) I found a local puppy kindergarten where we could train and he'd also get some puppy-playtime. I wanted to show ya'll the website and get some opinions. It looks pretty good to me.. 


Is the price good for what i'm getting? (five 45min-1hour sessions for 55$)
Is 9 AKC obedience titles really good? (that's what the trainer has)
Etc, anything you can think of to help me decide

http://www.crittercampms.com/index.html

The catch: the first session starts on Tuesday at 6:30pm. 
I have to decide by then whether I want to enroll him. If I don't enroll him on Tuesday, I have to wait 5 weeks for the next course to open up.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Puppy kindergarten is so fun! The price seems OK, but things are more expensive here in the Seattle area. I can't say how good the trainer is, of course, but the class description and your dog's age seems like a good match.

My puppy isn't necessarily learning to avoid distractions in class, but the trainer is teaching us how to teach that at home and on walks. As my husband keeps reminding me - the dog doesn't learn anything in class, I'm the one that's supposed to be learning.


----------



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

That's a great point - I love learning new things about how to train and stuff. I've bought several books and it's definitely helped. I figure for 55$, Beau gets play time, I get to learn some stuff, and I might meet some people to have "play dates" with later on. New friends for myself and for Beau.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd do it. I skimmed their site really quick, and they seem like a good spot just based on that quick skim. Plus, puppy kindergarten is a wonderful experience for both you and your dog. I've taken puppy kindergarten at my local dog training place twice (once with Comet and once with Jax), and even though I knew everything they were going to tell me on the second time, it was still a great experience for Jax and me. That kind of controlled-distraction environment is priceless for certain good citizen skills.


----------



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

*Decision made!*

Puppy kindergarten starts this evening! My mom and sister are going with me and Beau. (Mom to drive, sister to be my "partner"). 

One question - beau's neck has a bad spot on it from his pulling so hard against the leash. It's rubbed raw and healing slowly (with help of neosporin) The brochure says to bring a nylon collar and leash. I'm using a harness right now because of the boo-boo. I'll bring him on the harness and switch to the collar if the trainer insists, but I'd rather keep him on the harness. Do ya'll think it'll be a issue?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't think it should be an issue at least not at the 1st class.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Puppy Kindergarten is a must, especially to work through distractions. My now 15 week old is way ahead of the skills being taught (for the past two weeks) but it's the value of doing everything in a different environment.. You might find some of the owner discussions are "old news" but it's sometimes good to hear different perspectives.

5 sessions at $55 is a bargain to. 
I live in Northern Illinois and 6, one hour classes is $130.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello from another Mississippian! Where are you located in MS? I absolutely believe in puppy kindergarten!! Do not get frustrated because a 3 month old pup has the attention span of a gnat! Keep it fun. If he is current on shots, I say go for it!! Good luck


----------



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

I've got his vaccine records, treats, collar, leash, harness, money, the enrollment form, potty bags..... Am I missing anything? 


Hey there, mississippian! - I'm up near memphis, Tn, about 5 minutes from the border.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

BeausMama said:


> I've got his vaccine records, treats, collar, leash, harness, money, the enrollment form, potty bags..... Am I missing anything?
> 
> 
> Hey there, mississippian! - I'm up near memphis, Tn, about 5 minutes from the border.


 
I would make sure you bring water and a bowl. Otherwise, I think you have everything. Maybe bring a favorite toy too just in case treats are not enough. Good luck.


----------



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

*Critter Camp Blues*

Hey everybody.....


I hate to say it, but I'm not satisfied with the puppy kindergarten by Critter Camp. I was excited to go and was extremely disappointed. My main reason for enrolling Beau was for _*SOCIALIZATION*_. With puppies his own age.

My complaints: 
1. Nobody else showed up. Beau was the only puppy (so no socialization.) Thank god, my mom and sister went with me or it would have been really bad.

2. The trainer let her Rottweiler, 7/8 months old, in to "play" with Beau (3 months) since no one else showed up. The Rottweiler was WAY bigger than Beau, and she had told us before when we saw her in the kennel "she gets a little aggressive some times." The dog didn't get aggressive, but it was way too big to play with Beau. Beau pee'd himself immediately when the dog came near him. I know it was probably "submissive urination" but, still. The dog was all over him and Beau's tail stayed tucked under and he kept running away, generally to me, my mom, or my sister. She left the dog in there with Beau for at least 10 minutes before taking her out. 


3. Very little training went on and none at all that Beau didn't know already. She had us all sit in a big circle and call beau to each of us, then we make him sit and lay. She reprimanded us when we said the wrong thing (things we've used to teach him). She refused to let us say "lay down" - she said to use "down". 

4. She talked a lot about nothing to do with the dogs/training

5. She went in and out of her house (where the training is) and in and out of the garage a lot, leaving us alone with her granddaughter. 

6. (I don't know if this was rude or not...) At the end, before we left, I asked her, "I'd like to ask something, which might sound bad.... If no other people show up by the second week, can I get a refund on the last 3 sessions. On my paper, it specifically says my main goal is socialization, which he can't get with no more puppies...." Her reply: "I don't usually give refunds, I can teach the whole course in one session, so..... Or, I can get my daughter to bring king early for Beau to play with King (her granddaughter's dog), but I have a feeling more people will show up next week....." 

7. She had all of her dogs locked in dirty kennels in a drafty garage.



So my questions for ya'll:

1. Was I rude to ask for a refund? 
2. Should I go again at all?
3.Should I go next week, see if anyone else shows up, and if no one does, cut my losses and stop attending (missing the last 3 weeks)?
4. Should I go to all of them? 


Anything else you have to say would be appreciated


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Do you have any friends and family who have dogs or whom you might be able to persuade to get a dog?

I have relatives who have a dog, and I frequently visit with my dog- both dogs have a blast! I also was able to take my dog to a larger family gathering on Christmas where he met another new dog friend.

I know that doesn't help you with the training questions, but I thought it might help from the socialization angle.

I always thought it'd be neat to adopt puppies from the same litter as a relative or friend and have them visit each other for play dates. Things have never worked out that way, but it might be cool in theory.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd demand a refund. Most places I have trained at offer a refund if you cancel after the first week. She should do so.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree with Megora. Do you have an email for her? I would say that you did not feel comfortable being the only one in the class. 

Unless, you wanted to wait until you go next week and if there are no others next week...I would be demanding a refund. You have already voiced your concerns with her. 

Sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

You should ask for a refund if you are not happy.  Our trainer will not even start a class until there are enough dogs in it. Sometimes we end up waiting a month for the next class to start, but at least there are enough dogs for socialization. I am not too impressed by her ability to teach a 5 week course in one session. Ummm, why is she stretching it out over 5 weeks then?


----------



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

I think what i'm gonna do is go next week and hope people show up. If no one shows up, I'm not going to even bother with the class. I'll ask her for a refund immediately, even if its only 44$ since I did go to the first whole class. Her other excuse for not giving a refund is that she offers a "private session" (the one where she teaches all the 5 weeks in one session) for 50$. If she says that again, I'll explain that a "private session" is the complete opposite of what I wanted and the puppy kindergarten she was providing for me was not what I wanted, not what her website/broucure said, and would not benefit me or my puppy. Hopefully she'll understand and give me a refund. If she doesn't - should I drop it? threaten her with small claims court?


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

BeausMama said:


> If she doesn't - should I drop it? threaten her with small claims court?


If you paid via your debit card or personal check, you might be able to initiate a chargeback through your bank. I don't know how those work or even if it'd be successful, but you could go to your bank and discuss it with someone there and see if it's an option.


----------



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

Unfortunately, I paid with cash


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

do you have a receipt ..does it describe the class?


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I think what she did with her puppy was counter productive, rude and a big red flag! It is not enough money to go to small claims court about but you should politely ask for a refund if no one shows up. Do not let her puppy play with your dog again...especially if your pup is so scared it peed on itself and never relaxed enough to play. It is setting it up for failure...

Keep looking for other classes. Do you have a county shelter or humane society where you live? Often they will have classes or recommend one. So sorry this was a bad fit but protect your pup first and foremost...


----------



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm really hoping people show up again, but even if they do - I'm not sure my mom would keep going unless it gets 300x better. Hopefully I can get a refund. If not, I guess I'll cut my losses and look for another puppy class. Unfortunately, if I can't get a refund - I'll have to wait til the end of March/beginning of April before I have enough money to splurge on something like this again...... I took a chance with this class, and its kind of burning me right now. And it's already burnt my mom - I had to beg her to go next week. I'll look into it at the shelters, etc, though. When he's got all his vaccines, I can take him out on walks and to parks. I'm excited for that, if anything.


----------



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey everyone! The woman called me yesterday and we came up with a new idea. She said she'd gotten a lot of emails from people with Christmas puppies that aren't quite old enough yet (12 weeks) that are interested in the puppy kindergarten class. So she suggested that we wait until the 2nd or 3rd week in February when they're old enough and we'll start the class over again with me getting 5 classes starting in february and the class i already got would just be a free class for me and Beau. Thanks for everyone's advice and such I'll let you all know how it goes in Feb


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

BeausMama said:


> Hey everyone! The woman called me yesterday and we came up with a new idea. She said she'd gotten a lot of emails from people with Christmas puppies that aren't quite old enough yet (12 weeks) that are interested in the puppy kindergarten class. So she suggested that we wait until the 2nd or 3rd week in February when they're old enough and we'll start the class over again with me getting 5 classes starting in february and the class i already got would just be a free class for me and Beau. Thanks for everyone's advice and such I'll let you all know how it goes in Feb


Good for you  It pays to speak up politely of course. :wavey:


----------



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

The puppy kindergarten (round two!) starts tonight and we're ready! I'm almost glad for what happened before - it lets me know what to expect this time. 

List of things to bring:
Treats (she reccommends hot dogs, I'll bring a few + his liver bites)
Bowl/water
Leash
Harness
Anything else? 


Should I take him on a walk before we go tonight so that he's kind of tired or should I skip the walk today so that he has plenty of energy to learn and play?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I like my dogs to be bright and fresh when I train them, so not a lot of exercise beforehand.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

BeausMama said:


> The puppy kindergarten (round two!) starts tonight and we're ready! I'm almost glad for what happened before - it lets me know what to expect this time.


Is it the same place? 



> List of things to bring:
> Treats (she reccommends hot dogs, I'll bring a few + his liver bites)
> Bowl/water
> Leash
> ...


Hot dogs are great - but I would have other treats too so you aren't making your dog too gassy and schmelly if he can't handle hotdogs. Cheese is good. 

As far as other treats - think small or can be broken into small pieces and what can be quickly eaten and swallowed. 

I would try training on a collar in class vs harness. A harness is fine for when you are walking, but you want to learn how to work with a regular collar in a class setting. So make sure you bring a regular buckle collar. 

Bring a squeaky toy and a non squeaky toy (like a rope or tennis ball). 

Bring a long line in addition to your regular leash. Long line should be 10-15 feet long. 

I'd say bring poopy bags too in case they are not kept in supply there at the training place. 




> Should I take him on a walk before we go tonight so that he's kind of tired or should I skip the walk today so that he has plenty of energy to learn and play?


Never exercise the day of class.  

Some people say don't feed the day of class - that's either because you are replacing a meal with all the treats you give at class or because it helps the dog work HARDER for those treats. I do see the point of not feeding the evening meal before you head over to class.


----------



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

Same place as before, the woman said there are supposed to be about 4 other people/puppies there tonight though. (if there aren't, I'm asking for money back again) 


I'll bring the harness and the collar. My only problem with the collar is that he rubbed his neck raw once from pulling so hard and it took a week for it to heal and now there's a dark scar/spot on his neck. I'll work with the collar and if it looks like he might be pulling too hard, I'll switch to the harness. It's a mostly off leash class though, confined to a room to romp with the puppies and then train.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

Puppy kindergarten round two was a success, even though only one other puppy was there. Hoping for more next week, though. 

The other puppy was a mini pin the same age as Beau, it's name was Simon. Simon dominated beau, it was so funny! If i can get the video on the computer, I'll post it. They played a lot and Beau even lured Simon through the tunnel even though Simon wouldn't do it by himself. 

After the class was over, a six month old golden showed up for the next class early and Beau got to play with him - his name was Collin. He was bigger and had the long hair already. They both submissive urinated to each other, which was kind of ironic, lol. Beau is still hesitant with dogs bigger than him so the other dog did more of the playing but hopefully if they meet again Beau will play more. Collin was a super sweet dog. 


The trainer tried to let the Rottweiler out again to play but I told her I thought it was a bad idea. She didn't get offended luckily. I told her we might could try it again if Beau gets more comfortable around bigger dogs first.


----------

